# Removing inground pool?



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am bidding a large room addition that will be centered over an existing in ground pool, that I will need to remove and fill. (Through all the darn snow) All I can see is a vinyl liner and what appears to be some kind of metal forms underneath....Can anyone tell me anything?


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I also live in ohio and built an inground pool a couple of years ago. The top 3 feet consist of galvanized walls that have are anchored to the ground with concrete. Below the steel walls (By the top 3 feet I mean the vertical portion of the pool near the water level) it is just dirt covered with vermiculite. That's all I really know, I'm not sure if they were constructed any differently back in the day I'll have to ask my old man (he was an operator for Ohio pools for a little while)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Greetings, how about going back and giving us an introduction:notworthy

You probably have a skeleton. Are you going to try and salvage the pool? There willl be some type of retention system attaching the liner to the rim. It could have some concrete footings to keep it in the hole. Any old plans? Lots of nuts & bolts! A mini excavator or back hoe would pop it right out. If it's not too big a pick up will yank it out.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Typically the top of the pool walls are held rigid by being tied into the deck that surrounds the pool, if there is no deck there is probably a concrete bond beam with some steel re-bar. The bottom of the pool walls are also held rigid by a poured concrete footing that was installed after the walls were set in place. The wall panels are tied into that concrete. 

You will probably need to remove a deck or bond beam with a tractor then pull the rest out. Pay attention to the material on the bottom of the pool. It may be a cushioned concrete. This would have a vermiculite or perlite or styrofoam bead aggregate. If so, you should remove this prior to backfilling because it will not properly compact.


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

griz said:


> Greetings, how about going back and giving us an introduction:notworthy
> 
> You probably have a skeleton. Are you going to try and salvage the pool? There willl be some type of retention system attaching the liner to the rim. It could have some concrete footings to keep it in the hole. Any old plans? Lots of nuts & bolts! A mini excavator or back hoe would pop it right out. If it's not too big a pick up will yank it out.


Forgive me, as you can see I'm new here. I've worked in the housing industry in different aspects since high school (25 yrs?) Sales, Appraisals, Inspection...but didn't find my niche until I tried the building side of it. I specialize in log home construction for Kuhns Brother out of PA. ( I absolutely love being in the woods all day...nobody builds a log home in a sub-division, right?) But with today's economy- business has driven me in different directions, yet I'm afloat and thankful!! I love the challenge of creating something that will far outlive me. :notworthy


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> I am bidding a large room addition that will be centered over an existing in ground pool, that I will need to remove and fill. (Through all the darn snow) All I can see is a vinyl liner and what appears to be some kind of metal forms underneath....Can anyone tell me anything?


What you want us to tell you? That we have no idea what you talking about, except that you building an addition over something that even you have no clue what is there and you looking right at it? :whistling Do us all a favor, go back to what you do best, Sales, Appraisals, Inspections... before that whole addition ends up in the pool with HO under it.


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

greg24k said:


> What you want us to tell you? That we have no idea what you talking about, except that you building an addition over something that even you have no clue what is there and you looking right at it? :whistling Do us all a favor, go back to what you do best, Sales, Appraisals, Inspections... before that whole addition ends up in the pool with HO under it.



Thanks for your kind words and inspiration. Are you the guy that delivers my porta-johns?


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I never made a penny on the jobs I didn't get.....just trying to make a living. Who can blame me for that?


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

I understand what I'm up against now and can better cover my costs in my bid. Thanks for the replies.:notworthy


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> Thanks for your kind words and inspiration. Are you the guy that delivers my porta-johns?


 
Lol classic.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> I never made a penny on the jobs I didn't get.....just trying to make a living. Who can blame me for that?


:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Back to the original question....

I have demoed a few pools. and have seen ones with steel walls and a vinyl liner.
Some have a concrete footing that is poured with the steel in it, and the rest of the bottom is sand. Others have a full concrete bottom. I have never heard of "cushioned" concrete.

Not knowing the location of the pool in relation to the addition foundation, I can't give you specifics. 
But generally I would make sure the bottom of the new foundation is below the lowest part of the pool.

If you intend to remove the pool, fill the hole and install the new foundation on the fill, I would make sure you have a soils tech/engineer verify the subgrade and monitor the filling and compaction process. They will be able to provide density/compaction reports stating the area is ok to build upon.

My personal preference would be to simply trench the footings deep enough so they are not affected by the previous excavations, spend some money on extra concrete. It will probably be less expensive, faster and you'll be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

The pool is roughly 12x20 and will sit only 6' inside the NW corner of the 32x40 addition. Fortunately it's max depth is also only 6' (according to HO), I was thinking of a deeper footer on that corner only. Do you think that's a reasonable solution?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it is a reasonable solution.

Remove the pool, backfill and compact, so you don't get settling in the area.

When digging the footings make sure to get down to natural soil in the pool area.
Fill the low area with concrete to the same level as the rest of the footing, it will cost you a few yards of concrete, but that's how I would do it.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

You won't go wrong following tgeb's advice. He's a smart guy. Be sure to state exactly what you are going to do and what you are not going to do in your proposal. 

Pools tend to have water around them when excavated. There are always possible issue's when things are underground.


----------



## VanLandingham (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pool*



Girlscanbld2 said:


> I am bidding a large room addition that will be centered over an existing in ground pool, that I will need to remove and fill. (Through all the darn snow) All I can see is a vinyl liner and what appears to be some kind of metal forms underneath....Can anyone tell me anything?


 Drain it, get a bobcat dig it out 4 hrs or so. level off bottom & Wheel roll. 100+yds of good soil in 8" lifts wheel roll it w/ full bucket. Soils inspection to observe if reqd. about 5 grand


----------



## VanLandingham (Feb 13, 2010)

VanLandingham said:


> Drain it, get a bobcat dig it out 4 hrs or so. level off bottom & Wheel roll. 100+yds of good soil in 8" lifts wheel roll it w/ full bucket. Soils inspection to observe if reqd. about 5 grand


 Deeper ftg in that area, or grade beam would be a great idea. 
Forgive the AH who acted like an idiot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Wheel roll 8 in lifts? Glad i dont pour mud behind you. Take that small corner to natural soils or get compaction on your fill but compact it with vibration.


----------

